# Rd 2 Game 5: Celtics @ Heat (5/11 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Wednesday, May 11, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Back home. Gotta close it out here or else there's a good chance this goes 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shaq is out for the Celtics.


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> Shaq is out for the Celtics.


No way! [/sarcasm] Typical Shaq, when his team has their back against the wall, he doesn't come through.

LA, Miami, and now Boston.

Shocking.

Lets end these chumps.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> Shaq is out for the Celtics.


Dang I liked when Shaq was playing he helped put the Cs over the limit early..and did little else.

Celtics are either gonna be in desperation mode and give us their best game OR they're gonna give us a lackluster game and concede we're the better team.

I expect the former though and I don't want to go back to Boston so hopefully we kill them.


----------



## neder

I expect the Heat to win it. Especially if KG is a no-factor like in game 4. If he's involved I could see the Celtics getting the win.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Do not let go of the rope


----------



## Wade County

^ ****ing LOL.

So hoping for an epic smackdown, but this is gonna be one tough ass game. Lets finish strong.


----------



## -33-

Keep Joel in the starting 5 - match him up with KG again, Bosh on JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra says lineup and rotation to stay the same from Gane 4. With no Shaq tonight, though, there well could be no Ilgauskas
> 
> Erik Spoelstra said he is not sure if Udonis Haslem will play tonight. He will be active. "The game will dictate," Spoelstra said.


..


----------



## PoetLaureate

UD will be inserted when the crowd seems dead


----------



## UD40

After hearing what Doc said about Rondo, I like our chances.


----------



## UD40

The "MVP!" chants for Joel brings a smile to my face every time. Never gets old.


----------



## PoetLaureate

2 on pierce


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Slow start for Lebron and Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick J by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate

Keep it close for now and wear them down. Everyone on that damn team is injured.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I feel ok with KG having to do everything that he is doing right now. Hopefully he cools down though.


----------



## UD40

KG can only do so much for them.


----------



## PoetLaureate

KG won't maintain it. Even if he does, the rest of the team has to do something.


----------



## Wade County

M.I.A - Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and1! Wow


----------



## Basel

Wow, what a basket by Wade.


----------



## UD40

Dwyane!


----------



## Wade County

Dwyane is our everything right now


----------



## UD40

Keep on drawing those fouls, fellas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

24-16 after 1

Lebron and Bosh need to show up and help Wade out


----------



## Wade County

God damn, Lebron. 0-4, 2 turnovers and 1pt in the quarter. We need to be better than this.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Well it would have been nice to blow them out from the start but that just isn't their style


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big, bailout 3 by Lebron


----------



## UD40

Let's see if that sparks a fire for us.


----------



## sknydave

Mike Miller can't even dunk anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice runout by Miller.

Very nice 7-0 run for the Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate

It's that quick for us


----------



## UD40

Looking like '06 Wade out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade again!


----------



## sknydave

Well, at least Wade has decided that he wants to end this tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Where was the foul there on Joel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, from down 1 to back down 7 within about 30 seconds.


----------



## Wade County

Thats Ray Ray for you...*******

I want to end this!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, 2nd and1 opportunity that just rolls off the rim for Lebron


----------



## UD40

**** KG. I really, REALLY hate that poor excuse of a human being.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is putting this team on his back.


----------



## PoetLaureate

hahahahahhahahahahahaha

double foul

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wade County

I cant watch the game properly - what did KG do? such a dick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Im shocked Glenn Davis hasnt blown someones knee out yet with how he dives for loose balls.


----------



## UD40

Wade County said:


> I cant watch the game properly - what did KG do? such a dick


Him and D Wade got tangled up on a screen and he threw an elbow.

Classic KG.


----------



## Wade County

God damn Ray Allen - who guards this guy!? Every game...


----------



## UD40

The Celts are throwing all their KO punches and we're taking their best shots thus far.

If I'm a C's fan, I'm not getting comfortable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Wade, you should know by now to never hesitate closing out on Ray at the 3pt line. ALWAYS run him off of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, that's the 3rd and1 that's rolled off the rim for the Heat tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

20 for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ugh, just cant hit 2 consecutive free throws..


----------



## MarioChalmers

With free throw shooting like this, who needs Dwight Howard?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is keeping us in this game

49-47 at the half

Hope Lebron and Bosh can again, get it going and help him out in the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate

2 points with Lebron and Bosh playing below average and all kinds of missed shots and free throws, whatever


----------



## Adam

LeBron has gotten hacked with no call at least a half dozen times so far. I'm so fed up with the officiating.


----------



## Wade County

Come out strong in the 2nd half and we're good.

Wish we'd start Jamaal and bring Joel off the bench. He gives us a better boost there.


----------



## futuristxen

Still can't believe that KG-Screen-Ray Three call. It should have been an offensive foul, no basket, AND a technical or flagrant on KG for the punch-elbow


----------



## Adam

futuristxen said:


> Still can't believe that KG-Screen-Ray Three call. It should have been an offensive foul, no basket, AND a technical or flagrant on KG for the punch-elbow


Not to mention that even if you don't call all that the whistle blew before the three so there's no reason the shot should have counted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

futuristxen said:


> Still can't believe that KG-Screen-Ray Three call. It should have been an offensive foul, no basket, AND a technical or flagrant on KG for the punch-elbow


I hate the bailout double foul calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron ties it up. Get hot, Bron.


----------



## UD40

4 on Pierce. That's big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 4th foul on Pierce


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 33333


----------



## Wade County

Cmon Bibby, ****


----------



## UD40

About damn time, Bibby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thank you, Bibby. Finally.


----------



## Wade County

Dwyane, wtf


----------



## UD40

Wow. Just wow. That's the Wade we all know and love.


----------



## Wade County

CB invisible


----------



## UD40

Why aren't we running iso on Pierce with Lebron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Celtics are getting all the rolls tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Im worried - Pierce and Allen are getting hot, KG has played well and Lebron and Bosh are off.


----------



## UD40

AHAHAHAHAHAH Paul Pierce AHAHAHAHAHAH

:lol:


----------



## UD40

Like a Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

^ What happened?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Juwan got blocked on a fastbreak by KG, then Pierce got blocked on the opposite end on a fastbreak by Bosh.

Nice block by Bosh.

Lebron's gotta know who he's outletting the ball to. Juwan Howard on the move is a no no.


----------



## UD40

Which one?

Lebron crossed Pierce and sent him to the deck then scored.

Later, Juwan tried going hard on KG who rejected him, hit the outlet pass to Rondo (maybe Ray), who went up soft and Bosh came out of no where with a big time block.


----------



## Wade County

Wish I could see this


----------



## Smithian

Why the heck is Juwan Howard in?


----------



## UD40

Refs are babying KG tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a flop by Davis. Thankfully, the refs didnt buy it.


----------



## UD40

Love Juwan.

He knows damn well what he's doing out there. You don't play in the NBA for 35 years and not know how to frustrate people.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade!


----------



## UD40

I feel the momentum changing...


----------



## Wade County

Oh plz oh plz oh plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is doing EVERYTHING...but hitting 2 free throws in a row.


----------



## Wade County

Just one of those nights for Dwyane from the line it seems.


----------



## UD40

God damn it Ray!


----------



## UD40

Bronnnn!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 33333 to answer Allen's


----------



## UD40

Then Jeff Green to answer Lebron who answered Ray.


----------



## Wade County

Just die, Ray. **** me.


----------



## UD40

Um...excuse me but...what the hell is Juwan thinking out there?!


----------



## sknydave

Can you please take Juwan Howard out of the game? wtf?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade!


----------



## UD40

Dwyane...is...GOD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

73-71 after 3

Our D is making Boston settle for long J's. They unfortunately went on a streak and hit a bunch at the end of the 3rd. Gotta keep this D up in the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm going to shoot myself if Ray keeps making these threes. He is due for a TON of misses. How the **** can you shoot this well against a team so consistently for so many games.


----------



## IbizaXL

Defense has been average at best. and teh offense? its like they think theyre playing NBA 2k.


----------



## UD40

Good thing they called that travel.

If they didn't, that would've hurt big time.


----------



## Wade County

Big quarter now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Missing too many free throws. Hope this doesnt come back to bite us.


----------



## UD40

How in the world is that a foul on Mario?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Juwan is killing our D. He's too slow on rotations.


----------



## UD40

C'mon guys. Not now...


----------



## Wade County

I feel like we're tightening up.


----------



## Wade County

This is not good


----------



## UD40

The next few possesions are vital.


----------



## PoetLaureate

this game is done, boston is answering everything


----------



## IbizaXL

lets call it a night. I have not seen any sense of urgency from this team. slow rotations on D, playing iso's 90% of the time and missing FTs to boot. lets hope we beat them in Boston. how frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice layup by Wade


----------



## UD40

****


----------



## Wade County

Getting killed by...Delonte West...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Saw that home run 3 by Wade coming a mile away.

West has not had a bad game yet this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Lebron!


----------



## UD40

And 1 Bron!


----------



## Wade County

If JJ isnt gonna do anything, put Miller in...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Missed free throws are gonna be the difference...


----------



## UD40

Celts are keeping the door cracked. Now lets kick it off the hinges.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big J by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Enough shooting, Rio...


----------



## UD40

Delonte might be the best player on the court this very second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> Missed free throws are gonna be the difference...


...


----------



## UD40

For God's sake Mario...


----------



## Wade County

We;re so close, but so far...


----------



## UD40

Bosh needs to man up and just go straight up with that, don't hesitate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Does it get more frustrating? To be losing because of missed free throws, Nenad Krstic J's and Delonte West? dont think so..


----------



## UD40

Come on, Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jj 3333333333


----------



## UD40

WOOOOO!!!!!!

LETS GO HEAT!

JJ for 333333333!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Winning time


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh!


----------



## UD40

Like A Bosh!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 33333333333333333333333


----------



## UD40

Big Shot Bron!!!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

YES YES YES YES YES YES YESYESyesyesyeylfKLJFDSAKSADFJL;SADF


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd love to know Lebron's FG% when the shot clock is under 3 and he shoots. Seems like he hits 2 or 3 of these a game.


----------



## UD40

That was so ****ing gangster. Didn't even touch the rim, and he held the follow through and just calmly walked off the floor.

Like a G.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, bad turnover by Boston.


----------



## UD40

Lets Goooo!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 3333333333333333333333333333333333333

WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## UD40

Bron Bron Bron Bron For 333333!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron just **** you to all the haters! That was beautiful!


----------



## Wade County

Exorcise Those Demons!!!! Manbearpig!!!


----------



## sknydave

Hellllll YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PoetLaureate

you guys have no idea how happy i am


wait yes you do LEBRON JAMES BITCHES


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

offensive foul!


----------



## UD40

Yes Yes Yes Yes!

Lets Go Heat!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron again!!

Heat win!!


----------



## UD40

Damn this one feels good. Real good.

Lebron just put the end to that Celtics era.

ON TO THE NEXT ONE FELLAS!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pierce, Rondo and KG do a Lebron and walk off the court without shaking hands. Will they get killed like Lebron did against the Magic?


----------



## Wade County

I think I just came.

**** YOU BOSTON.

Lebron to haters


----------



## MarioChalmers

That's for ****ing my mom, Delonte.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat.com post game show with JJAx, Eric Reid and Tony Fiorentino link

http://www.nba.com/heat/news/live_playoff_coverage.html


----------



## PoetLaureate

That was quite possibly the most EPIC ending ever. We went from playing lousy and hopeless to complete annihilation.


----------



## Wade County

Guys, im so happy


----------



## Basel

Good job beating Boston. **** the Celtics. Now I hope you guys lose, though.


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe how badly Lebron manbearpigged them in that last 3 minutes. ****ing truly epic. I love Heat basketball.


----------



## UD40

I live in New England. I hate KG. I hate Paul Pierce. I hate Big Baby. I hate Shaq. I hate the Celtics.

I love the Heat. I love D Wade. I love Lebron. I love hating Bosh. I love tonight.

GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

On heat.com they just showed Lebron and Wade in the tunnel after the game laughing about how once again, no one in the crowd protected his fall there at the end of the game :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Feel like crying too


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All started with that huge JJ 3. He came up huge in a really important spot and it turned the momentum around.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I want to see a replay of those final 5 minutes RIGHT NOW


----------



## UD40

Love it so much, had to bring it back from the other thread.

:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> I want to see a replay of those final 5 minutes RIGHT NOW


No doubt. Definitely downloading this one to watch again later on.

This ending rivaled the end of game 3, 5 and 6 of the 2006 Finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> SedanoShow Jorge Sedano
> Doc on LeBron, "I've never seen a team more or a guy more criticized. I'm a fan of NBA. I want best for my team, but it was good to see."


Doc is so damn classy. No way to not like that guy. Same with Ray Allen who stayed on the court and shook everyone's hand after the game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

What a huuuuuuuuge weight off our shoulders!!!!!

I feel almost as happy as making it to the finals!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate




----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Guys, im so happy


GG everybody! This is so awesome! It took five years but we're back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Go back and listen to his pre-post season podcast with Stein and Bucher. Both Simmons and Bucher said that they'd have to re-think everything they know about basketball if the Heat won the title. They both didnt think Miami would get by the Celtics.

Simmons is great when he isnt overcome with homerism.


----------



## UD40

So this is what the White House must've felt like after we got Osama...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat won by 10. They still havent proven that they can win those close games by 5pts or less...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Lol!!!!!

:d


----------



## UD40

I love this. Remember when the Celts took 3 games against us in the regular season? ESPN and everyone was getting our coffin's ready, had our flowers all set up and what not and it was all over the place and the hottest topic in sports> Then we got one but it wasn't too big of a deal.

Then we got four more.

Well guess what, now it's a big ****in deal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

30 ppg, 7 rpg, 5 apg, 53% FG and did it while also having to chase around Ray Allen for 35-38 minutes a game.


----------



## UD40

I gotta take my hat off to Ray. He was lights out this series, and even showed off some hops as well. He was great for the Celts.

A class act.


----------



## sknydave

This is awesome. Can't wait for UD to get back into the mix next series and beyond


----------



## Adam

Ray Allen said injuries weren't a factor and the Heat also had injuries. He's a gem shining in a junkyard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Same goes for Doc.

How about Ray Allen staying out on the court, the entire time after the game, to shake everyone's hand? And it was a while too since Wade was laying out on the court for a bit there as well. Very classy.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Same goes for Doc.
> 
> How about Ray Allen staying out on the court, the entire time after the game, to shake everyone's hand? And it was a while too since Wade was laying out on the court for a bit there as well. Very classy.


Yeah, he also had encouraging words for Chalmers. Love Ray and Doc.


----------



## Marcus13

Congrats to Miami and their fans. Obviously we've bumped heads a couple times over the course of the series, but that's to be expected. The Heat are a hell of a basketball team and any team in the league who wants to beat them over the next five years are going to have to get considerably better.

The torch has been passed in the Eastern Conference


----------



## IbizaXL

I love my jinxes. Lol almost never fails.


----------



## sknydave

CelticsBlog forum is hilarious!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Marcus13 said:


> Congrats to Miami and their fans. Obviously we've bumped heads a couple times over the course of the series, but that's to be expected. The Heat are a hell of a basketball team and any team in the league who wants to beat them over the next five years are going to have to get considerably better.
> 
> The torch has been passed in the Eastern Conference


:cheers:


----------



## PoetLaureate

No you know what, **** Ray Allen. It is not legal to shoot almost 60% from three for the ENTIRE PLAYOFFS.

Ok, I'm joking. But seriously **** him


----------



## Rather Unique

<=== Wishes he could go back to Boston and flip the bird to the dude sitting behind me on Saturday talking all that ****. 

Good lawd that felt good to send that team fishing. The last 4 minutes was the rowdiest i seen the AAA in a LONG time Shouts to Ray-Ray for being a class act as usual (Delonte and Doc too) the rest bitched up like always. 

Just hope we stay focused, and not think the our season is over slaying our 'Goliath'....LET'S GO HEAT!!!


----------



## Marcus13

sknydave said:


> CelticsBlog forum is hilarious!


Its embarassing as hell. Ive been on there trying to talk sense into people since the game ended. Everybody is convinced the refs screwed us. I dont know why I bother


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speaking of Delonte, I wish those Gloria rumors never surfaced. Dude is the perfect "PG" for our team.


----------



## -33-

i know i'm sort of now around as much...but.....



LESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GO HEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## futuristxen

I hope we get the Bulls. Would love for Lebron and Wade to get a crack at the "MVP". Though I hope Haslem is back for that series in full. We will need his rebounding off the bench against the Bulls. As many bricks as Rose shoots, rebounding will decide the series.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This series was Lebron's 1991 Bulls vs Pistons.

Next will be his 1995 Rockets vs Spurs. Derrick Rose plays the part of David Robinson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dan Gilbert after game 3..


> cavsdan Dan Gilbert
> "In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man (or armed) is king!"


For some reason, he hasnt tweeted about this series since :whoknows:

If you want some laughs, read his mentions :laugh:

https://twitter.com/#!/search/cavsdan


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Remember these from earlier Boston losses...



















Good thing this team has at least 4 days off until the next game cause its gonna take them a while to come down from this high.


----------



## sMaK

These past two games have eaten at my soul but it was totally worth it! Incredible ending. Quite possibly the best game I've ever been to live, given the circumstances.

I can't see any team being able to defend this team if its a close game. Its hard enough to stop Wade or Lebron. How do you stop both of them at the same time? Seems impossible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Last 2:38 of the game






Just now seeing that last play where Wade dove in the stands for no apparent reason. Lucky he didnt get hurt.


----------



## sMaK

It looks like Wade really wanted to nail Delonte West with the ball


----------



## Ben

Pissed off that my laptop broke the day of game 5, and I've just fixed it. Missed a great game by the looks of things. Bring on Atlanta/Chicago.


----------



## UD40

For those who want to piss and moan about the Free throws and what not are just ignoring the fact the Celtics were +6 on TO's and the fact we ended the game on a 16-0 run.

And Lebron ripping off 10 unanswered down the stretch too, they won't recognize that.


----------

